# Too Sexy to fly? You be the judge...



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Some gripping news for you all to debate...

This was on the Today Show this morning..

I personally think that SouthWest is being ridiculous.. A person should be able to dress as they wish, and that airline shouldn't be forcing some prudish morality code down the throats of it's passengers...

Plus .. it is extremely nice to actually fly and see beautiful women on the plane. I've flown waaaayyyy too many times with frumpy fat old businessmen who reek of alcohol and cheap cigars..

I'm just sayin...

Ryan



> Thrown off plane for outfit deemed too skimpy
> 
> Woman shows off threads Southwest almost grounded her for wearing
> 
> ...


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm too sexy for this plane, too sexy for this plane, too sexy foooorrrr thiiiiissss plaaaaane.

I'd help her join the "mile high club" if she so desired!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would let her sit next to me!

It's not like she is going to distract the pilot. Hopefully anyways. He should be up front driving. I on the other-hand would be distracted.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I think that I've seen belts that are wider. Not a complaint, just an observation,....a really long observation. :bartime:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Shes got a little bit of a butter face...definately a brown bagger.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

MLDS
Your kind of a picky bugger aren't ya !!!

I swear the older I get the better they all look.....


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Haha she can fly on my plane anytime.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Has anyone watched the video?

Apparently not.. because if you had... there would have been another comment or two..

8)


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

what the hell? thats a buncha ****. id be suing there *** up and down, and believe me, im not one that jumps on the suing train, but that crap ****** me off.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

MossyMO said:


> I swear the older I get the better they all look.....


I'll second that.


----------



## nwtfguy (May 15, 2005)

I saw the video. Too bad NBC had to blur out the spot. D o you think she was flying commando?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Some folks will do ANYTHING to induce their misery and self-loathing onto everyone else. If you're smart, attractive, or successful you are their target, as seems to be the case here. I've no doubt that the person who complained is fat, ugly, or both.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

More than likely both!


----------



## luthpontoo (Mar 14, 2007)

more likely GAY !!!!!!!!! and jealous


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

If I was going to join the MILE HIGH CLUB it would be with her!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

The lex and terry morning show is going on a plane ride w/ southwest sometime soon with a bunch of hot chicks in little skirts just out to lunch somewhere else in texas from dallas :lol:

The crotch shot she gives as she is sitting down during the interview is classic!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

maple Lake,

The light switch IS your friend!

It can make any butterface look good!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice outfit, but I am going to have to agree with the butter face on this one. She needs to stay out of the sun, or tanning booths. Or both. 23 years old and already has bags and rinkles under her eyes.

Oh, and I almost forgot. The outfit is not "too sexy to fly." The skirt was short, but not excessivly. People need to shut up and mind their own business sometimes. :roll:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

> Has anyone watched the video?
> 
> Apparently not.. because if you had... there would have been another comment or two..


I have. I can't figure out what you're referring to???


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Well, it looks like she likes wearing white..... 

It cracks me up when girls wear really short skirts like this...they stand up and immediatly then pull them down. Excuse me, why would you pull it down, since it's so short. It's not like they DIDN'T know it was that short when they got dressed.

Years ago, I worked with a girl that would wear short skirts.

One day another co-worker (gay male) turned around and said, "God damn, that ain't nuttin but a god dmned bandana wrapped around her a--. You know that MFer is short when it makes me look twice!"


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

> MLDS
> Your kind of a picky bugger aren't ya !!!


I guess I am kind of spoiled when it comes to the women I hang out with and the ones I have dated. :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> > MLDS
> > Your kind of a picky bugger aren't ya !!!
> 
> 
> I guess I am kind of spoiled when it comes to the women I hang out with and the ones I have dated.


It's all talk until we see photos! The proof is in the pudding photo... bonus points if in pudding when photo is snapped.... double bonus points if she is engaged in a hunting/fishing activity...

Ryan


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sombody should have goosed her before she got off the plan atleast!


----------



## poppaduck (May 11, 2006)

Don't know about Southwest, but she can fly "UNITED" with me any ole time she wants too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:

poppaduck


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey, at least you can see she doesn't have a bomb on her! :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Hey, at least you can see she doesn't have a bomb on her! :lol:


*SNAP* goes the rubber glove

"Uhh excuse me ma'am. You'll need to step over here to the side into this little room. I've been alerted that your body is the bomb .. .. err I mean you have been randomly selected to undergo some further tests. Can I uhh have you you take off your... shoes please so that I may examine them." "May I ask what you are hiding under that sweater?"


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Who needs rubber gloves?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

well something rubber ahh I mean. umm....

Well she is from Florida..

College...

ahhh


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

You knew this was coming....

http://www.nbc5i.com/news/14090043/detail.html

Second Flier's Sexy Outfit Comes Under Fire

ENCINO, Calif. -- A second woman is complaining after an airline took issue with her sexy attire.

Setara Qassim said she was flying home to Burbank, Calif., from Las Vegas in June when a Southwest Airlines flight attendant gave her a blanket and told her to cover up.










"The flight attendant came up to me and asked me if I had a sweater, and I said, 'No, because why would I pack a sweater in the heat?'" Qassim said. "So I asked her why, and she said I needed to cover up."

NBC News was not able to reach Southwest Airlines in connection with Qassim's claims.

:roll:

Ryan


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

A lot better looking..........mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I need to start flying more....


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Have you ever flown up in first class?

This is what Air France First class is like...










Ahhh flying the friendly skies...

Ryan


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

im on my way to france!!!!!!!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

MossyMo-
Love the emoticon. :beer: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> > MLDS
> > Your kind of a picky bugger aren't ya !!!
> 
> 
> I guess I am kind of spoiled when it comes to the women I hang out with and the ones I have dated. :beer:


There are a few hotties in the area 8) I worked at Maynards in Rogers over the summer, it worked out very well for meeting "talented" chicks.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I go there every once in a while and there are definately some good looking girls there. Mostly an older folks place...gotta love those cougars.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm talkin about the employees, although I think 3-4 of the hot ones left.

Cougers are def nice, dont play games they know what they want 8)


----------



## short fuse (Sep 14, 2007)

my first post. nice site here...anyhow, pretty girl but that skirt is pretty nappy looking. way to long jmo. but id be looking up it the whole flight for sure.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> The flight attendant came up to me and asked me if I had a sweater, and I said, 'No, because why would I pack a sweater in the heat?'" Qassim said. "So I asked her why, and she said I needed to cover up."


Would have asked the flight attendant if she had a bag to put over her head cause I've seen a few that need it.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Edit


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

ok guys remeber the women and children on this site. lol its funny to us but it can make young kids wonder about stuff they need not be doing.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Watch the comments guys.. please don't take a funny thread too far...

Ryan


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

dakotashooter2
You are another picky bugger !!!

short fuse
Welcome, you will like it here.....


----------

